
Ugliness, in the cry of the beholder - tintinnabula
http://www.the-tls.co.uk/articles/public/in-the-cry-of-the-beholder/
======
randcraw
[https://www.theguardian.com/books/2015/oct/07/ugliness-a-
cul...](https://www.theguardian.com/books/2015/oct/07/ugliness-a-cultural-
history-gretchen-e-henderson-review)

A better article, though a review of only one of the books.

While 'ugliness' should be fascinating, it appears there are few books on the
topic that don't resort to lurid bathos. If anyone can recommend a better
alternative book to these (and excluding Umberto Eco's paean to monstrosity),
I'd love to hear about it.

